# Ghost Town General Store



## invisible (Jan 23, 2011)

This is an image from my 2009 trip to Saskatchewan. It's the general store (or   what's left of it) of the ghost town of Bents.

Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Destin (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fsquare (Jan 23, 2011)

Really LOVE IT


----------



## Destin (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you shoot this on film or is the grain added in post?


----------



## Markw (Jan 23, 2011)

Wonderful as always.

I find it absolutely fascinating that you can find all of these places.  I search and search and all Ive ever found is roughly 4 places.  Fascinating, awe-inspiring, historically mysterious places.  Wonderful photography experiences.  I guess that's what I get for living close to a city..

Mark


----------



## KenC (Jan 23, 2011)

Terrific shot, but close-ups, man, close-ups!!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 23, 2011)

nice capture, real sharp and eerie


----------



## Frequency (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic Superb Marvelous

Regards


----------



## MWG (Jan 23, 2011)

Agreed with the general public lol. Gorgeous shot, what equipment was used for this?


----------



## safeshot (Jan 24, 2011)

wonderful shot, love these old buildings :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Jan 24, 2011)

Destin said:


> Did you shoot this on film or is the grain added in post?


I shot it with a DSLR and the grain is indeed added 



Markw said:


> I find it absolutely fascinating that you can find all of these places.  I search and search and all Ive ever found is roughly 4 places.  Fascinating, awe-inspiring, historically mysterious places.  Wonderful photography experiences.  I guess that's what I get for living close to a city..


Thanks for the kind words, Mark. I live in the city too, and drive long hours on the weekend to find abandoned rural places like this. This one in particular was a 3-day trip  the exception, not the rule!



KenC said:


> Terrific shot, but close-ups, man, close-ups!!


Haha! I know what you mean. I'm just going through a landscape kind of period so I don't have many recent close-ups of anything.  



MWG said:


> Gorgeous shot, what equipment was used for this?


Nikon D300 with Tokina 11-16.

Thanks everybody for the nice comments!


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

I love how isolated it looks.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 24, 2011)

As usual Fredrico, it's a beauty.  Funny though, the title brings me back to days of distant past.  Can't seem to find it on youtube, but the artist is Les Dudek and the song is Ghost Town Parade.  FYI.


​


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful contrast in the building. Almost like an HDR infrared photo.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 25, 2011)

TOTAL CRAP









Ok not really but I just did not want to be like everyone else!  Great job.  I would hang that on my wall!


----------



## ddbowdoin (Jan 25, 2011)

invisible said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Did you shoot this on film or is the grain added in post?
> ...


 
another user of the Tokina lens... for the money, one of the best lenses out there.  I freaking love mine.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 25, 2011)

Fantastic work, well done.  

I don't get into Saskatchewan very often, but I do remember that there seems to be a lot more of this type of thing (old abandoned buildings) than here in Alberta.  
Even in Alberta, I'm amazed at how many of them there are.  I guess when you have all this open space, there is no need to knock anything down.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 25, 2011)

Excellent as always.


----------



## TGood (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the cold, isolated look of the building. Was the sun directly over the building behind the clouds? The contrast is great too. Was a filter used to help bring out the clouds?

really a great photo


----------



## daarksun (Jan 25, 2011)

That is a kickass shot. Very sweet.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## invisible (Jan 26, 2011)

kundalini said:


> As usual Fredrico, it's a beauty.  Funny though, the title brings me back to days of distant past.  Can't seem to find it on youtube, but the artist is Les Dudek and the song is Ghost Town Parade.  FYI.


I can't find it either, but now I'm listening to some Les Dudek (didn't know this artist) and it sounds very cool :thumbup:



thatfornoobs said:


> Beautiful contrast in the building. Almost like an HDR infrared photo.


Definitely not something I was going for 



ddbowdoin said:


> another user of the Tokina lens... for the money, one of the best lenses out there.  I freaking love mine.


I agree. It's a DX lens, but I'm now using it on a full-frame camera and it still rocks (not as hard, though  the edges are kinda soft on FF).



Big Mike said:


> I don't get into Saskatchewan very often, but I do remember that there seems to be a lot more of this type of thing (old abandoned buildings) than here in Alberta.
> Even in Alberta, I'm amazed at how many of them there are.  I guess when you have all this open space, there is no need to knock anything down.


I suppose there's plenty of abandoned buildings on the countryside all over Canada. Cities (and even also some towns) usually have regulations against "unsightly" structures so you have to drive a bit to find stuff like this. Manitoba is full of abandoned houses and barns, but I agree about Saskatchewan  they seem to have even more.



TGood said:


> Was the sun directly over the building behind the clouds? The contrast is great too. Was a filter used to help bring out the clouds?


No, the sun was behind the building  this was sometime around sunset. No filter was used (I didn't have any back then ).

Thanks everybody for the kind words!!


----------



## Awoodward (Jan 26, 2011)

I love that photo, I would love to find a place like that to shoot


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree this is an excellent shot, and what I feel makes it is the dramatic look of the clouds.


----------



## invisible (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, Awoodward and Lauren!


----------



## Flems (Feb 3, 2011)

Lovely tones youve got going on here. Sweet!


----------

